# Football player needs to get BIG



## waterwalker10 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hello I'm currently a college footbal player, 6'6" 265#, need to get to 300#working out every day, I somehow need to increase my calorie intake to 6600...can some one tell me where I might some example meal plans? hopefully not in grams/oz."s, but in eaches, cups and glasses of....trying to keep it stuipd simple....cannot take supplements because of NCAA testing......


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jan 31, 2006)

NCAA, I belive you can take amino acids, and creatine. These are found in foods. 

Try this, 1.5g protein per pounds
2.5-3.5g carbs
120g fat, tons of good fat
lots of water

400g protein, 660g carbs, 120g fat = 4450 cals
400g protein, 800g carbs, 120g fat = 5000 cals

This is alot of food

like pounds upon pounds of meat, and at least 2 boxes of rice, and half a can of oats a day. plus other foods


----------



## Flakko (Feb 1, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> NCAA, I belive you can take amino acids, and creatine. These are found in foods.
> 
> Try this, 1.5g protein per pounds
> 2.5-3.5g carbs
> ...



Holly Cow!!! That's food for a whole family! Shit!


----------



## ReelBigFish (Feb 1, 2006)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> NCAA, I belive you can take amino acids, and creatine. These are found in foods.
> 
> Try this, 1.5g protein per pounds
> 2.5-3.5g carbs
> ...


 
I'll about to be at 4400 with in the next week and I only weigh 161 lbs. But I knew that couldn't be right cause I eat way less of everything than that, and I'm at 4000 cals.


----------



## bigss75 (Feb 1, 2006)

If your in college football I am sure they will get you big. I know they will feed you like a king


----------



## MAC33 (Feb 1, 2006)

I was talking to some guy when I was in a supplement store like last week(probably GNC) and he told me that his son, who plays college football, had to stop taking the supplements he was taking. He told me that amino acids are allowd... but anything that can possitively affect your performance (which includes creatine, obviously steriods, test boosters, and even caffiene) are strictly prohibited. He was saying how the NCAA can kick you off the team if during a random drug test, levels of caffiene are found, so as a suggestion *waterwalker10* ... don't take energy drinks either... but protien is fine since it is practically a necessity


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 1, 2006)

thats just not true.  i have a friend who played on the football team as a scrub with AJ Hawk, the Ohio St linebacker, and he said in high school he was doing steroids from his sophomore year up, and was doing cocaine, aderal, and caffiene before games.

i find it hard to believe this man was able to play with the intensity he plays with without some sort of enhancement, and the fact that he'd have to go cold turkey from his high school days seems even more unreasonable.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 1, 2006)

i've recently utilized muscle milk on my bulk, and i think its doing well.  600+ calories in a shake that takes only a few minutes.  have a few of those added to your meals, and your getting quite a bit.


----------



## brogers (Feb 1, 2006)

No one in the NCAA, NFL, or Pro Wrestling uses steroids. They are 100% natural!


----------



## waterwalker10 (Feb 1, 2006)

Supposely Muscle Milk...does have one chemical found on the list! here's the total list:
NCAA Banned-Drug Classes
2005-2006
The NCAA list of banned-drug classes is subject to change by
the NCAA Executive Committee. Contact NCAA education services
or www.ncaa.org/health-safety for the current list. The term ???related
compounds??? comprises substances that are included in the class by
their pharmacological action and/or chemical structure. No
substance belonging to the prohibited class may be used,
regardless of whether it is specifically listed as an example.
Many nutritional/dietary supplements contain NCAA banned
substances. In addition, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration
(FDA) does not strictly regulate the supplement industry; therefore
purity and safety of nutritional dietary supplements cannot be
guaranteed. Impure supplements may lead to a positive NCAA drug
test. The use of supplements is at the student-athlete???s own risk.
Student-athletes should contact their institution???s team physician or
athletic trainer for further information.
Bylaw 31.2.3. Banned Drugs
The following is a list of banned-drug classes, with examples of
substances under each class:
(a) Stimulants:
amiphenazole methylenedioxymethamphetamine
amphetamine (MDMA, ecstasy)
bemigride methylphenidate
benzphetamine nikethamide
bromantan pemoline
caffeine1 (guarana) pentetrazol
chlorphentermine phendimetrazine
cocaine phenmetrazine
cropropamide phentermine
crothetamide
diethylpropion phenylpropanolamine (ppa)
dimethylamphetamine picrotoxine
doxapram pipradol
ephedrine prolintane
(ephedra, ma huang) strychnine
ethamivan synephrine
ethylamphetamine (citrus aurantium, zhi shi, bitter
fencamfamine orange)
meclofenoxate and related compounds
methamphetamine
(b) Anabolic Agents:
anabolic steroids
androstenediol methyltestosterone
androstenedione nandrolone
boldenone norandrostenediol
clostebol norandrostenedione
dehydrochlormethyl- norethandrolone
testosterone oxandrolone
dehydroepiandro- oxymesterone
sterone (DHEA) oxymetholone
dihydrotestosterone stanozolol
(DHT) testosterone2
dromostanolone tetrahydrogestrinone (THG)
epitrenbolone trenbolone
fluoxymesterone and related compounds
gestrinone
mesterolone
methandienone other anabolic agents
methenolone clenbuterol
(c) Substances Banned for Specific Sports:
Rifle:
alcohol pindolol
atenolol propranolol
metoprolol timolol
nadolol and related compounds
(d) Diuretics:
acetazolamide hydrochlorothiazide
bendroflumethiazide hydroflumethiazide
benzhiazide methyclothiazide
bumetanide metolazone
chlorothiazide polythiazide
chlorthalidone quinethazone
ethacrynic acid spironolactone
flumethiazide triamterene
furosemide trichlormethiazide
and related compounds
(e) Street Drugs:
heroin tetrahydrocannabinol
marijuana3 (THC)3
(f) Peptide Hormones and Analogues :
corticotrophin (ACTH)
human chorionic gonadotrophin (hCG)
leutenizing hormone (LH)
growth hormone(HGH, somatotrophin)
insulin like growth hormone (IGF-1)
All the respective releasing factors of the above-mentioned
substances also are banned:
erythropoietin (EPO) sermorelin
darbypoetin
(g) Definitions of positive depends on the following:
1for caffeine???if the concentration in urine exceeds 15
micrograms/ml.
2for testosterone???if the administration of testosterone or use
of any other manipulation has the result of increasing the ratio
of the total concentration of testosterone to that of
epitestosterone in the urine to greater than 6:1, unless there is
evidence that this ratio is due to a physiological or
pathological condition.
3for marijuana and THC???if the concentration in the urine of
THC metabolite exceeds 15 nanograms/ml.


----------



## waterwalker10 (Feb 1, 2006)

So after reading all this....and some of the good post...lets put this into perspective...Try this, 1.5g protein per pounds
2.5-3.5g carbs
120g fat, tons of good fat
lots of water
400g protein, 660g carbs, 120g fat = 4450 cals
400g protein, 800g carbs, 120g fat = 5000 cals

what would be, "A", typically meal plan....qty of food...examples please..like below:
Breakfast: 4 pancakes(w/syurp), 3 eggs, juice and ,milk?


----------



## ReelBigFish (Feb 2, 2006)

waterwalker10 said:
			
		

> So after reading all this....and some of the good post...lets put this into perspective...Try this, 1.5g protein per pounds
> 2.5-3.5g carbs
> 120g fat, tons of good fat
> lots of water
> ...


 
no, those calorie amounts listed for those amts. of prot., fat and carbs are not right. Read my first post in this thread.  I thought I put it up there once, but I guess I didn't.


----------

